# Problem with brushless motor



## nivs1978 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi All

I just bought a Dynam 1200mm Spitfire, and it came with motor and ESC preinstalled. I just assembled it, put the battery in and tested the motor at about 25% trottle. In the video I then lower to about 10% before shutting off. Does anyone know what the problem might be?
youtube.com/watch?v=n5bvOn5_efk

Best regards
Hans Milling...


----------



## mattmoose (Oct 6, 2012)

hard to say is the ESC calibrated correctly?


----------



## nivs1978 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Problem solved*

The problem was the ESC. It started smoking badley at my second flight, and stopped working. The shop replaced it free of charge.

Hans...


----------

